# There's not enough oil that going in my engine why ??



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

I just finish swap my SR20DET on my car (200 SX SR20DET BB). There not enough oil that come to my cam. What would be the problem ?? My brother told my that it might be my oil pan. I know that it was a little bit dent could it be that. 

Any kind of help would be very appreciated.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

its very possible the oil pickup in your oil pan got crushed in the shipping process of the engine, or any other circumstance. id open up the pan and take a look at it before you damage the engine from oil starvation.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2003)

if it's not the pan or the pickup, take the valve cover off and remove the oil supply tubes and clean them out really well.


----------



## 93det (Oct 2, 2002)

i agree those tubes got cloged in my g20 and i blew the head. take off the cover, remove the tubes and clean the f**k out of them. then check the pick up.


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

how did you find out that there wasn't enough oil getting to your cams anyway?


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

Well the oil ligth always was on and the engine can't stop clapping. by i found my problem it was the oil pan that was bent


----------



## mpg9999 (Nov 22, 2002)

I hope you werent driving it around with the oil light on.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

So you got a different pan (or straightened the one you had)?

Also, there is a revised version of the cam oiling tubes that has larger holes...pretty cheap from Courtesy or Mossy.

...it's only the life blood of the motor.

laterz...Jody


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

I straight the one i got. I dind't drive the car like that i was trying to start the car after my swap was done.


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

AyrtonSennaD said:


> *Well the oil ligth always was on and the engine can't stop clapping. by i found my problem it was the oil pan that was bent *


even after you fix that and the engine is getting oil properly...the engine may still clap for a while after that. it's normal with engines that have been sitting for awhile. it takes some time like a few weeks for the oil to seep everywhere with pressure. no damage is done to your motor at this point...the clapping will slowly start to disappear.


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks for the tip


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

oh the joys of engine swaps!


----------

